# Comfort Grips



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Add some extra comfort to your bucket handle with the Snappy Grips bucket handle, available in Black, White, Red and Blue for just £2.50 from @cleanandshiny.co.uk


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

Don’t really see the point in these unless your jack and Jill carrying water uphill


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Steveom2 said:


> Don't really see the point in these unless your jack and Jill carrying water uphill


Well I have the large buckets and my handle broke so rather than just a metal wire - i would prefer one of these :thumb:


----------

